# Vehicle Speed Sensor



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Having the below code constantly being thrown up. Anybody know of where this sensor is located?


> 16885 - Vehicle Speed Sensor: Implausible Signal
> P0501 - 35-00 - - 1


Not sure if it is related, but my rev counter is out about 1k revs...


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Have absolutely no idea? :?

However; http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 501/001281

 16885/P0501/001281 - Vehicle Speed Sensor (G22): Implausible Signal
Possible Causes

Wiring/Connectors from/to Vehicle Speed Sensor (G22) faulty
Wiring/Connectors from Transmission Control Module (J217) to Engine Control Module faulty
Vehicle Speed Sensor (G22) faulty

Possible Solutions

Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Vehicle Speed Sensor (G22)
Check Wiring/Connectors from Transmission Control Module (J217) to Engine Control Module
Check Vehicle Speed Sensor (G22) 

and also; http://www.audiforums.com/forum/audi-tt ... or-110437/

on an Audi A4:- 




G22 is also known as the Hall Sender on the Gearbox.


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks, Read the VAG Ross-Tech website first, then researched further and it confused me even more...

So far it could either be located...

-Gearbox
-2x behind either wheel
-Near passenger driveshaft


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lowfoon said:


> Thanks, Read the VAG Ross-Tech website first, then researched further and it confused me even more...
> 
> So far it could either be located...
> 
> ...


Sensors on the wheels are the ABS Wheel Speed Sensors.
The G22 is on the gearbox as per the wiring diagram above. On older cars it was just a cable drive screwed on to the top of the gearbox. It's an electrical 'Hall Effect' sensor on the TT.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Once again John H has been there before. 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=365154&p=2765145&hilit=speedo+g22#p2765145

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=49769&p=538694&hilit=speedo+g22#p538694 (with pic)


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I've got one on my knackered old box. Ill let you have it if it fits and can bring along to prept next week?


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Once again John H has been there before.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=365154&p=2765145&hilit=speedo+g22#p2765145
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=49769&p=538694&hilit=speedo+g22#p538694 (with pic)


Thanks Skeee, Some good information in there to gelp me troubleshoot.


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

mstew said:


> I've got one on my knackered old box. Ill let you have it if it fits and can bring along to prept next week?


That would be great mate, many thanks.


----------



## Lovisa (Jan 9, 2022)

Lowfoon said:


> Att ha koden nedan ständigt kastas upp. Någon som vet var denna sensor sitter?
> 
> 
> Inte säker på om det är relaterat, men min varvräknare är ute på 1k varv...
> ...


----------



## Lovisa (Jan 9, 2022)

Har samma problem på min Audi A4 2,0 2002 
. Hastighetsmätare död 
.Kode ÄR 16885 
har bytt mättare huset 
.Har bytt Abs givara fram båda sidor 
. 
Något vet Vad är felet ??Eller nån haft samma problem??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lovisa said:


> Har samma problem på min Audi A4 2,0 2002
> . Hastighetsmätare död
> .Kode ÄR 16885
> har bytt mättare huset
> ...



Hi, As this is a UK based forum if you want a reply from an 8 years old post, that you can read in English it would be better to post in English.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lovisa (Jan 9, 2022)

Hoggy said:


> Hej, Eftersom detta är ett forum baserat i Storbritannien om du vill ha ett svar från ett 8 år gammalt inlägg som du kan läsa på engelska vore det bättre att skriva på engelska.
> Hoggy.
> [/CITAT]
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If anyone bothers to translate you may get an answer.
Hoggy.


----------



## Charmadize (Jul 14, 2019)

I think that there is meant to be a translator in some browsers, but I was way too old and stupid to be able to work it. So, I’m none the wiser.


----------



## darylw357 (May 21, 2019)

"Have the same problem on my Audi A4 2.0 2002 . Speedometer dead THE CODE IS 16885 has changed the whole house .Has changed the abs sensor on both sides . Anyone know what is wrong ?? Or has anyone had the same problem ??" Is the translation....


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe try an A4 forum rather than a TT one….


----------

